# Please tell me the different thing I need to know



## Adell Equine (Apr 15, 2008)

I am getting my 1st mini donkey. I have had a mule before and horses.

What are the differnet things I need to know?

Differnet things about deworming?

Feeding?

Give me a run down of top ten things to know and then we can work from there


----------



## JourneysEnd (Apr 15, 2008)

This is a better question for the donkey people. Worming and feeding are about the same.

Training is major different.

Donkey's think and reason. You have to be smarter than they are and more stubborn than they are .


----------



## Adell Equine (Apr 15, 2008)

Smarter.... hmm that maybe close, but everyone that knows me knows I am more stubborn then anything.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 15, 2008)

WELCOME to donkey ownership..



.dont be afraid to ask any questions you have. There are alot of well seasoned breeders on this forum.



I will answer a few for you~~ Donkeys and horses are NOT fed the same...donkey dont need grain,



unless there is a reason for it, (with a foal, extreamly thin, etc) if you feed a donkey grain they will develope a "cresty" neck. A few kernels as a treat is fine. If you do feed grain...only give about 1/4 to 1/2 cup, hay can be the same good quality as you would feed a horse. Try not to feed hay with ALOT of alfalfa content in it, Worming and shots are the same. Training is completely differant...donkeys are NOT stubborn, they are very inquisitive and wont do anything that is asked of them until they are 150% sure of doing it.They will think and re-think everything through until they are sure of what is being asked of them, and sure of doing what is being asked of them. Donkeys are much smarter then horses, and for that reason when you work (train) a donkey you have to go at there speed only, and always try to keep your hands below there wither area, if you bring your hands up high you will come across as aggressive, and it will be twice as hard to work with them. Once a donkey learns something, he will remember it for life, so you always want to make it a good experience. At the end of a training session you can reward him with a cracker or some other low fat food. (mine all love crackers or pieces or granola bars...lol..) If you keep there training to a fun learning time, your training will go smoothly and fast. DOnkeys do not have the flight fear in them either..so if they are unsure about what you want them to do..they will just stop and look at you.






TOP TEN~~



For donkeys

1) DO NOT need grain

2) Good quality hay

3) clean fresh water

4) place to get out of the elements

5) hoof care, same as horses, but cut on a differant angle (find a farrier use to

trimming a donkeys hoof.

6) Shots the same, as a horse ...yearly

7)Worming the same as a horse..I do mine every 2 months, and use a worming

combo for tapeworms once a year.NEVER use Quest wormer, on

miniatures.

8) Use banamine if possible over bute

9) Take training SLOW and never get mad at your donkey (even tho there will

be days






)

10)Give your donkey alot of hugs and kisses daily. They love attention and you

will be rewarded with a lively bray when they see you!

HAVE FUN! Corinne


----------



## JourneysEnd (Apr 15, 2008)

See, I told you the donkey people had a totally different take on it.





Not stubborn





"donkeys are NOT stubborn, they are very inquisitive and wont do anything that is asked of them until they are 150% sure of doing it "

When I act like that everybody calls me stubborn !

They are the most loving creatures.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 15, 2008)

NOPE...not stubborn...just there natural instinct to be positively sure about anything before actually doing it. But..they sure get portrayed as stubborn. (from the people that just dont understand them....



) They definitely are the most loving creatures out.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 16, 2008)

i'll second that - donkeys are NOT stubborn - PEOPLE are IMPATIENT!


----------



## JourneysEnd (Apr 16, 2008)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> i'll second that - donkeys are NOT stubborn - PEOPLE are IMPATIENT!


That's why God made donkey people to go with the donkeys.

Bless you for your patience.

My donkey can make me want to beat my head against the barn. :arg!


----------



## JediMom (Apr 24, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> WELCOME to donkey ownership..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, I am going to jump right in here. I am new to the forum, and I am finding SO MUCH great information! We have a miniature donkey (mom and baby jack). I am going to start working with mom on her training. She has very, very little. Corinne, your advice is wonderful! I also like what someone else wrote: "Donkey's aren't stubborn, people are just impatient." That is SO true!


----------

